# Temp and Fuel Gauge



## karioth (Nov 2, 2005)

So I'm sitting at the inspection station, and after 2 hours i get to the front of the line. Soooooo then for the first time ever, my fuel and temp guages decide to stop working (drop). I turn the car off and turn it back on a couple mins later right before inspections and they worked long enough to get it past. But now ever since they only work intermittently... Is this a common problem? solution? BTW I got friggin awesome emissions test results .. 18 PPM and 0.01% CO.


----------



## river_ricer (Jul 9, 2005)

Assuming that you are talking about the Pulsar in your sig, the small voltage regulator mounted on the back of the instrument cluster is probably getting ready to take a dump. This kills the the fuel/temp gauges. Just pull the cluster out and you will see a 1.25" square or so chip looking thing - might have a heat sink on it, might not. That's the thing that needs to be replaced.:thumbup:


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi
There are a couple connectors behind the instrument cluster
Try cleaning the contacts and reinstalling 
Usually a volt reg fails only once...
Keep us posted


----------



## Geofiveo (Jun 14, 2006)

*Part Number of Regulator*

Do you have a part number for the new or old regulator that you bought? I have the same problem and need to replace it. Thanks


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Digikey Part # BA17808T-ND
It is a 8 volt 1 Amp regulator in a TO 220 Package


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

There are two different styles of regulators I've seen, that was the more common, the other style I forget what package it comes it.
If the one you have has "78DL08AP" then the above mentioned regulator should work as a replacement. It is soldered to the traces on the back of the dash board.


----------



## Geofiveo (Jun 14, 2006)

Just in case it helps the part number from Nissan is 24866-50M01. Just in case you run past one on eBay or something. I paid $44 for mine and she works like a charm.


----------

